# Backlit Onyx Countertops



## B-MAN

I had an odd request from a homebuilder today. He is putting onyx countertops in a wet bar and he wants them backlit. The tops are cut and ready to be installed. Anyone ever seen/done this?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

B-MAN said:


> I had an odd request from a homebuilder today. He is putting onyx countertops in a wet bar and he wants them backlit. The tops are cut and ready to be installed. Anyone ever seen/done this?


Do you mean underlit, with lights mounted under to tops pointing up?

If so, yes I have seen it, the sparky used small LED lights mounted in cabinets. It looked tacky, but so did the rest of the condo, so it fit right in.


----------



## B-MAN

I think I found something that will work. It is called light tape and is up to 24" wide and as long as I need. Check it out, pretty neat stuff.
http://www.lighttape.com


----------



## DesPro

Checked it out . Pretty neat product but, looks like the average life is only 2 - 3 years. I'm not sure if my clientele would accept the short life with most likely a premium price tag.


----------



## Robert D

*Backlit Onyx*

I've done that many times. Your onyx needs to be set on a clear acrylic boxed frame. Depending on the type of onyx your using will determine the type of interior lighting. If your material is translucent then Color Kinetics 
I-cove (LED) light fixture is your best bet. I've tried the LED tape but it didn't give me the punch I needed. 

Being in Miami, it's pretty popular in the clubs and restaurants I've done.

Bobby,


----------



## dwlatterell

Check out Bella Note restuarant in Block 'E' downtown Minneapolis. Entire bar is backlit ony , installed by Granite-Tops in St. Cloud, MN


----------



## ppcsc

*undercounter slab lights*

check out luminairetiles. they make a lighting system specifically for lighting slabs from under the slab. Light panels are 1/2" thick, glue down on top of sub top, they say they last 20 years, low voltage, look good. have installed their lights on a couple of projects.


----------



## tpwd

*Backlit Onyx*

you can order custom *backlit onyx* to your specs here: 

*http://www.gpidesign.com* 

the onyx stone veneer is on a LED panel, low power useage and heat, and long life.


----------



## Backlit-onyx

*Illuminated onyx/countertops*

We have been manufacturing Electric Vinyl panels for over 15 years and have done many custom projects illuminating onyx for bars, countertops, vanities, walls etc.; where space is limited and illumination required. It's basically a flat sheet of light with uniform lighting; no hot and cold spots as you get with LED's. We can custom make your counter tops space to include cutouts for sinks and taps as well as curved and rounded corners.
Take a look at our website for further information. Electricvinyl .com and send us an e-mail; we'll provide excellent references and a brochure with further information.
Questions? Please call (250) 838-9449




B-MAN said:


> I had an odd request from a homebuilder today. He is putting onyx countertops in a wet bar and he wants them backlit. The tops are cut and ready to be installed. Anyone ever seen/done this?


----------



## Capt Tree

Looks like New World carries Light Tape as well. Must be a good product if they carry EL. Their LEDs look like for backlighting poster displays. 



royjack said:


> Dont waste your time with Electroluminescent products or building acrylic boxes. google this product :
> 
> "The LED Light Panel by Nu World"
> 
> This technology is what is normally used to backlight your LCD screen and you can now buy it from this company in anything up to 48" x 96" with perfect even illumination.
> 
> We use it often for backlighting onyx, glass, resin etc
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Roy


----------



## Capt Tree

*last much longer than a few years.*

Looks like they offer a variety of lifetimes depending on brightness. For applications like backlighting a vanity, unless they live in the bathroom, a few hours a day of on-time, would mean it would last for 40 years. 


DesPro said:


> Checked it out . Pretty neat product but, looks like the average life is only 2 - 3 years. I'm not sure if my clientele would accept the short life with most likely a premium price tag.


----------



## Backlit-onyx

Capt Tree said:


> Looks like they offer a variety of lifetimes depending on brightness. For applications like backlighting a vanity, unless they live in the bathroom, a few hours a day of on-time, would mean it would last for 40 years.


Capt Tree - looks like you have done your homework on EL products confirming in your post that they _can _last years depending on the chemistry and of course number of hours illuminated each day. 

We have manufactured custom jobs for clients that have had their Electric Vinyl (EL) illuminated counter tops in place for over 5+ years with no issues. 

The difference is, we are manufacturing EL panels and Nu World distributes both EL and LED's.


----------



## kevjob

over 2 years ago, I hope this project is complete by now. :shifty:


----------



## MartinJacobson

*Testimonial*

Hey 

A client suggested this site some time back and I noticed a few posts about backlighting of onyx using a Nu World LED light panel.
We went ahead and used this product with great success, nu-wo.com for spec sheets

I noticed that the posts are no longer visible on this forum but I can definitely vouch for the quality and ease of use.
Thanks 
Hope this helps in the decision making 
MJ


----------



## MartinJacobson

*Backlit Onyx fireplace surround*

Here are some pics of the Onyx Fireplace surround illuminated with the Nu World Light panels.

Cheers Martin


----------



## mjbtx

Looks cool when done right


----------



## Johnpietracupa

*Thanks to this forum......*

Hey Everybody

Just want to say thanks to all the posters, I too have a great Backlit onyx project with lighting supplied by Nu World ( please see the photos)

We opted for the Nu World LED flex strip due to the fact that there was about a 5" cavity where we could run the strips behind the onyx, this worked out great and cost effective too!~

So again thanks for all the info

Thank you 

John Pietracupa


----------



## Johnpietracupa

*New custom shaped backsplash illuminated with LED Light Panel*

Hey Guys

Here is an image of my latest creation 

Cheers 

John


----------



## Evo-Lite

*LumiSheet*

Hello all. New to the Forum. I want to introduce our company, Evo-Lite. We handle emerging lighting technologies with our current focus on LumiSheet, a flat, fully customizable in shape and size up to 59"x118" LED light source. I recommend cotacting me with any questions regarding this technology. We have been working with LumiSheet for over three years and are direct representative of the manufacturer and patent holder of this technology. I would like to make myself available to answer any questions regarsing the integration of LumiSheet in to backlit projects.

Regards,

David


----------



## mikeswoods

David---Post a few pictures when you have enough posts---I like to know about any lighting tricks and products--Mike--


----------



## membrane

lazydays said:


> thanks for the update, i went with strips this time, but i'll contact them next time.
> 
> finished product :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i_XTRNCIFU


What did you use to diffuse the LEDs? I have an onyx countertop I'm trying to backlight but need diffusion because the LEDs are so bright you can see exactly where each one is. I am using LED light tape to backlight with the LEDs under a 1/2" slab on frosted plexiglass and the onyx on the plexi.

Thank you


----------



## Johnpietracupa

*layering process*

here is a layering process you can follow- we have used this a number of times. the pitch of your LEDs must not exceed 1.25" for this to work effectively


----------



## Johnpietracupa

*Latest Backlit material portfolio - Let me know what you think*

Here is a cool portfolio- I worked on a few of these

http://youtu.be/WDglvcPVvsk


----------



## rtylera

*Countertops & Architectural Surfaces*

TylerCo was asked to write an article for *Int’l Surface Fabricators Association’s* magazine, “Countertops & Architectural Surfaces”.
The article details how to backlight translucent surfaces, the digital version of the magazine can be found at:

http://www.tylercoinc.com/isfa-article.html

To see how the SLABlite system works you can review the SLABlite Quick Start Guide here, http://nebula.wsimg.com/3172f8edeed14f1f1ab55e830418ea20?AccessKeyId=ED386468577BA9C0787A&disposition=0&alloworigin=1


----------



## Johnpietracupa

Ahhhh yes, the old school tile method. 

We used to do this years ago but found that one Light guide panel with one or two wire exits are much easier to install than an individual wire per tile. 
More electrical hookups = more labour hours billed to the client = more potential connection failures


----------



## Johnpietracupa

*Another example of great backlit onyx*

This just posted on Nu World Facebook page I had to share 


*"Here is a project that we absolutely loved doing and I am sure you will agree it turned out great. 

This is Metropolitan at the 9 - The Vault

Nu World was originally approached by the stone company on the project, for more information about our custom LED Light Panel products which are used to illuminate stone countertops. We then worked directly with the Millwork companyto ensure the correct LED Panel shape and configuration for the project. This project consisted of a large onyx bar top, a custom shape corner section as well as a waterfall edge which all had to be evenly illuminated. Once the configuration was approved we worked closely with the electrical contractor to iron out last minute details and ensure all dimensions and shapes were 100% correct
So you see we work with all parties involved to ensure a seamless install"
*
Let me know what you think of the images


----------



## Johnpietracupa

*Ok so its not Onyx but Concetto by Caesarstone is pretty cool when backlit too*

From our Supplier facebook page:

"WHAT A TRANSFORMATION!
Amazing work by Lemmons Remodeling showing what can be done with Nu World LED Light Panels and Agate countertops.
Well done to Brad and his team
If you are looking to achieve this and you are in Dallas be sure to contact them"

www.facebook.com/nuwoled/posts/803128776470483


----------



## Gessan

John,

First of all, let me tell you how impressed I am with all of the work that you've posted here by NuWorld. Top notch construction indeed. 

I'm currently living in Ghana, West Africa and doing some jobs here. It's very challenging here because most times, the materials and expert craftsmen aren't as available as they are in the states. Let's just say that everything takes some creativity to get it how it needs to be. I'm currently working on creating a countertop for a bar here. They want the entire top of the bar to have a light box effect so they can change the color at any moment. I've decided to use Glacier White Corian backlit using LED RGB strips. They also want the front of the bar to have a 4" edge that is backlit as well. When researching how to setup the light strips so they glow evenly accross the total surface, I came across the Agate countertops above. I'm wondering how you created the acrylic box with what looks like light strips underneath. I'm sure you had to use some type of wooden frame underneath the acrylic to give it the necessary strength, but I don't see any shadows where the wooden frame would be. Also, did you use Acrylite on this job or regular acrylic sheets? And where did you physically place the lights under the acrylic to achieve such great light diffusion. The way the light is spread so evenly is really nice and due to the fact that I'll be using the Glacier White Corian, I can't afford to have any shadows or hot spots as it would negatively affect the look.

Any help you can offer would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Johnpietracupa

Hello Gessan
Strips can be used to achieve this look but it is way simpler to use LED Light Panels - they provide a simple easy to install option with even illumination. 
Here is a link to the product they used on the Agate project http://www.nu-wo.com/custom-lighting-products-led-light-panels

and here is a video that also will answer some questions https://youtu.be/t38cZ0YIO_E


----------



## Johnpietracupa

*Using our new RGBW led panels for backlighting surfaces*

Now we can dial in various colour temperatures on the LED panels 

Here is a backlit backsplash


----------

